# Core support



## dillywilly (Jun 19, 2013)

I just bought a Barbados blue Gto from a guy who hit a deer with it. I'm looking for a radiator core support, I can't find any online, anyone know where I can get one?
Thanks


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## aardennc (Jan 27, 2013)

it would help me to know what year car?


----------



## rickm (Feb 8, 2012)

first your going to have to identify the year of the car and probably whether its an a/c car or not.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Barbados Blue only was produced in 2004. :willy::willy::willy:

Try Cleveland pic a part......http://www.clevelandpickapart.com/ as fast as these cars are being destroyed you should have no problem finding one....... as long as the destruction was not head on or the support was otherwise impacted

I would think the '04-'06 would be the same. They have 6 according to their inventory.


----------



## dillywilly (Jun 19, 2013)

Ok, thanks guys, and yup, Barbados blue was only made in 04, only 573 made in that color. I got a killer deal on the car and couldn't pass it up


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

